# Tatuaggi



## Magenta (25 Aprile 2010)

Non so se si possa definire una "disquisizione culturale" ma che ne pensate dei tatuaggi?
Io ne ho già,ma sto pensando a farne un altro.
Ne faccio uno ogni qualvolta nella mia vita c'è un cambiamento.
Il primo è stato quando ho lasciato un ragazzo che per me è stato un errore madornale,durato più di 2 anni. Era un tossico e aveva dei seri problemi con l'alcool,e io da brava crocerossina "io ti salverò" mi sono fatta travolgere dai suoi problemi (solo da quelli,ma sono stati abbastanza). 
Poi ne ho fatto uno per un altro ragazzo,che mi faceva sentire leggera e spensierata,e ho voluto farlo per ricordare quel periodo di leggerezza e felicità.
Un altro al quinto anniversario della morte della mia amatissima nonna,che mi manca ancora oggi,e ho voluto ricordarla anche così,col suo nome sulla pelle.
Ora sto pensando ad un altro,per ricordarmi che per me è l'Amore che muove il mondo.
Che ne pensate, in generale?


----------



## pink (25 Aprile 2010)

L'unico tatuaggio che farei, sarebbe con l'iniziale del nome dei miei figli.
Farne per ogni cambiamento della vita, sopratutto se il ricordo di questo  mi fa male, vederlo impresso sulla pelle e non poterlo piu' togliere dico no!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

In generale mi fanno orrore esteticamente, mi paiono uno sfregio fatto a se stessi.
Il fatto che poi ci si tatui cose da ricordare mi fa pensare che si temi di dimenticarle e quindi ...non così importanti da essere ricordate senza un segno.
Ricordo una donna che si era fatta tatuare i nomi dei figli... paura di dimenticarseli? 
Capisco che l'intenzione è rendere visibili all'esterno gusti, valori, momenti di vita, ma non capisco perché non scegliere a chi fare le proprie comunicazioni. Ancora si può anche correre il rischio di tatuarsi qualcosa che poi non si considerrerà poi così importante o che si vorrà dimenticare. Penso se mi fossi tatuata qualcosa per immortalare la buonanima...  avrei dovuto pure sottopormi a un dolore fisico per farlo e un altro per toglierlo... :nuke:


----------



## Magenta (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In generale mi fanno orrore esteticamente, mi paiono uno sfregio fatto a se stessi.
> Il fatto che poi ci si tatui cose da ricordare mi fa pensare che si temi di dimenticarle e quindi ...non così importanti da essere ricordate senza un segno.
> Ricordo una donna che si era fatta tatuare i nomi dei figli... paura di dimenticarseli?
> Capisco che l'intenzione è rendere visibili all'esterno gusti, valori, momenti di vita, ma non capisco perché non scegliere a chi fare le proprie comunicazioni. Ancora si può anche correre il rischio di tatuarsi qualcosa che poi non si considerrerà poi così importante o che si vorrà dimenticare.* Penso se mi fossi tatuata qualcosa per immortalare la buonanima...  avrei dovuto pure sottopormi a un dolore fisico per farlo e un altro per toglierlo... :nuke:*


ihihihi:mexican: in effetti vista sotto questo punto di vista...
Il primo che ho nominato non l'ho fatto per ricordare la persona che mi ha fatto male, ma il fatto che sono riuscita a superare anche quello. Ecco perchè non mi fa male guardarlo,anzi. E' un simbolo della forza che ho avuto,in quel frangente. Quindi una bella cosa, per me.
Gli altri mi ricordano bei momenti,un bel periodo,una persona amata...quindi non gli toglierei mai,anzi...li rifarei ancora!
Al di là che possano piacere esteticamente o no, se sono fatti bene e hanno un buon significato non ci si stufa di vederli e non ci si pente di averli fatti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In generale mi fanno orrore esteticamente, mi paiono uno sfregio fatto a se stessi.
> ...


E' anche questione di gusti.
Poi è vero che il tempo o eventi lasciano segni anche sul corpo e poi finiamo per amare le nostre rughe (insomma ...con dei limiti ...siamo più capaci di amare le rughe di chi amiamo) o le nostre cicatrici, ma a me piace che non siano volontarie, chi si tatua vole avere un "controllo" su questo.
E' comprensibile, è una posizione diversa.

Io ti consiglio una stellina solitaria segno della tua forza, della tua capacità di star soli, della tua luminosità.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2010)

Ne ho 2...uno nel polpaccio destro, uno nel collo del piede sinistro.

Niente di significativo... mi piace guardarli e ricordare il non sense:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ho 2...uno nel polpaccio destro, uno nel collo del piede sinistro.
> 
> Niente di significativo... mi piace guardarli e ricordare il non sense:carneval:


 Stavo pensandi di farmi tatuare una blatta per superare la fobia... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo pensandi di farmi tatuare una blatta per superare la fobia... :carneval:


caddozzu!:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

Comunque non amo quando la gente da senso ai tatuaggi o se li fa per immortalare un qualche avvenimento... in un certo senso mi sa di plateale.
Senza offesa ovviamente e' solo la mia opinione


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> caddozzu!:unhappy:


 è scientifico invece... l'ho letto in rete, uno psichiatra consiglia questo metodo.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è scientifico invece... l'ho letto in rete, uno psichiatra consiglia questo metodo.


Vai con dio!
Se non ti spiace io mi astengo:carneval:


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Mi piacciono, se sono discreti e di modestissime dimensioni, sui giovani. Ma la pelle dei giovani, non conserva il suo turgore in eterno.
Quindi trovo saggio non esagerare.
Io non ne ho.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi piacciono, se sono discreti e di modestissime dimensioni, sui giovani. Ma la pelle dei giovani, non conserva il suo turgore in eterno.
> Quindi trovo saggio non esagerare.
> Io non ne ho.


 
io nemmeno
e non li trovo gradevoli nemmeno a 20 anni
sono di un'ineleganza inescusabile (secondo me)


----------



## ranatan (26 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Che ne pensate, in generale?


Non me ne farei mai uno, sugli uomini non li reggo proprio, mi urtano.
Quelli piccoli e discreti sulle ragazze giovani possono risultare gradevoli.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Aprile 2010)

Se è arte, sì, altrimenti no. E soltanto da qualcuno che lo sappia fare. Mai andrei da qualcuno che non sa nulla di agopuntura ... i danni arrecati perché essere "punto" nel posto sbagliato possono essere devastanti - molto più delle infiammazioni da infezioni e degli avvelenamenti.


----------



## Magenta (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo pensandi di farmi tatuare una blatta per superare la fobia... :carneval:


ok tu una blatta io una SCALOPENDRA, ho il terrore delle scalopendre, che mi cadano in testa o in bocca mentre dormo... BUUUUU che schifooooo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Il più bello che ho visto era una farfalla...na roba fantastica...mi lasciò esterefatto!

Mi intrigano sulle donne, ma non me ne farei mai uno.
Mi sembra proprio denaro buttato alle ortiche...


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stavo pensandi di farmi tatuare una blatta per superare la fobia... :carneval:


Certo che se la fobia avesse riguardato gli elefanti avresti avuto problemi maggiori....:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Dal minuto 4... :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A127FrGoyco


----------

